# TODAY'S JOLIE PICTURES



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I took more pics of Jolie this morning. No more diarrhea and she's been eating very well today...Yayyyy!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Such a little sweetheart !


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

last pic is classic! she's beautiful!


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

That last picture is so cute. I would frame it. She is so adorable. I love her coloring. I wish I could play with her.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Aw that last one is a keeper.....  so sweet


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

too cute! i love the last picture. shes such a cutie gald shes feeling better!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG she is so cute!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's gorgeous and that last pic is just too cute.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she is so cute. love the last pic! i have to say though, i wouldn't give her rawhides anymore especially the ones with the knots on the end. i had a pit bull choke on the knot luckily i knew the heimlich.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is really a doll


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Jolie is absolutely adorable!! You have some really cute blankets for her. Where did you find them?

More photos please!! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

AAWWW!! That last pic is adorable!!! Jolie is a doll!


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

The last pic is great!!  She's a cutie :wave:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Doesn't Jolie mean "cute'? If it does I think that name fits her perfectly.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is adorable I love the last pic :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Jolie is sooo cute . The last pic is the best!! Bless her , i want to give her a big cuddle :love10:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG, she just gets cuter and cuter every day!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Seiah Bobo said:


> Doesn't Jolie mean "cute'? If it does I think that name fits her perfectly.



jolie means beautiful in french :wink: but i guess it's the same 

she's is cute and pretty  

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> Seiah Bobo said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Jolie mean "cute'? If it does I think that name fits her perfectly.
> ...


I didn't know the meaning until yesterday when someone here told me but it sure fits her! My daughter found and suggested that name and i liked it so here we are!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> Seiah Bobo said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Jolie mean "cute'? If it does I think that name fits her perfectly.
> ...


I didn't know the meaning until yesterday when someone here told me but it sure fits her! My daughter found and suggested that name and i liked it so here we are!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

nikki&paris said:


> Jolie is absolutely adorable!! You have some really cute blankets for her. Where did you find them?
> 
> More photos please!! :wave:


Hi Nikki!
I got all of Jolie's blankets at Walmart. :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love those pics! Especially the last one. TOO CUTE!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

She is so adorable. Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

The last pic of her is PRICELESS. Must be framed. She is truly a cutie.

Leslie


----------

